# Canning Frozen store veggies



## dragonchick (Oct 10, 2007)

Sometimes the local stores have frozen vegetables on sale.As long as these have not been freezer burnt can they be thawed/cooked and then canned? I am hoping to get enough green beans and peas from my garden but I don't know about corn. I looked at the ingredients and it just says corn and nothing else. Tin can corn is just not as good fresh and the frozen comes pretty close.


----------



## judylou (Jun 19, 2009)

It isn't generally recommended but it isn't a safety issue per se. It is quality issue. 

Most frozen vegetables when thawed and then processed for canning will be quite mushy and soft, of poor quality. Freezing ruptures the cell membranes in foods so the thawed quality will always be softer than fresh.

If in addition to that, you cooked it before canning it (which isn't necessary) and then cooked it again prior to serving that is 4 episodes of cooking - blanched before freezing, cooked, cooked again during processing in the PC, and then cooked again to eat.

Corn for example has such a long pressure canning time that I honestly don't think you would care to eat it.

What you can do with fair success is dive up the frozen vegetables into smaller container without letting them thaw and then put them in your freezer.


----------



## dixienc (Apr 11, 2008)

They are great for dehydrating! I buy the frozen veggies on sale and dump them frozen right onto my trays. I have filled up many a quart jar with on sale frozen veggies, peas, and beans like this.


----------



## praieri winds (Apr 16, 2010)

I have never canned them it seems like that would be way over processing to me I do dehydrate them tho and get great results


----------

